# Correct Finish For A Seiko 7a38-7010 ?



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

When I first decided to start collecting Seiko 7A38's, last December, the plan was that I was going to restrict my collection to the 7A38-7270 and 7A38-7280 variants, which I was familiar with. Then a rather nice two-tone / silver 7A38-7060 came along (it was my third 7A38), and I've recently purchased a 7A38-7020 and 7A38-7000 on eBay. So much for my original plan. 

So now, I'm thinking about a 7a38-7010 (not a 701A), something very much like the one Phil offered last year:



> *Seiko 7A38-7010*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's photos of an almost identical watch in HP's online gallery:










More photos from the same page, here: http://members.cox.net/watches-1/7A38_7010.html

My only concern is that I'm personally not very keen on the 'blasted' finish that both these watches appear to have.

So that's my question .... Is this the original Seiko finish for this particular model, or have both watches been blasted ? :huh:

If not standard, can someone please post a really tempting photo of a 7A38-7010 in original finish - for me to drool over ? :tongue2:


----------



## Thian (Nov 23, 2008)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> When I first decided to start collecting Seiko 7A38's, last December, the plan was that I was going to restrict my collection to the 7A38-7270 and 7A38-7280 variants, which I was familiar with. Then a rather nice two-tone / silver 7A38-7060 came along (it was my third 7A38), and I've recently purchased a 7A38-7020 and 7A38-7000 on eBay. So much for my original plan.
> 
> So now, I'm thinking about a 7a38-7010 (not a 701A), something very much like the one Phil offered last year:
> 
> ...


here is the photo data base from the SCWF but no photo of your model....seems hard to find...http://www.csce.uark.edu/~jgauch/photos/watch1/chrono_quartz/index.html


----------



## Thian (Nov 23, 2008)

Here is a photo I collected sent in to a SCWF post of mine..


----------



## Thian (Nov 23, 2008)

Thian said:


> Here is a photo I collected sent in to a SCWF post of mine..


and another photo...


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Pretty sure that aint the original finish! h34r:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Thian said:


> Here is a photo I collected sent in to a SCWF post of mine..


Yes, I've right-clicked and saved the same 'Pyramid' photo, myself, Thian - and another similar one. 

It doesn't really answer my question, though.

Obviously the owner's 7A38-7010 and very similar 7A38-701A are near the top of the pile ....

And comparing them with other 7Axx watches in his collection, they are definately a duller finish.

But without a close-up view, it's hard to tell if they are 'blasted' (as well) or just a satin brushed finish.


----------

